# Problema emerge games-emulation/gmameui

## Predatux

Estoy intentando instalar gmameui sin conseguirlo. Alguien sabe de que puede ser el error?

emerge -av games-emulation/gmameui

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12 failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2346:  Called games_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1336:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  389:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sabayon': '/var/lib/layman/sabayon/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

>>> Failed to emerge games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12:

 * ERROR: games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12 failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2346:  Called games_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1336:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  389:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sabayon': '/var/lib/layman/sabayon/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

emerge --info =games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12

Portage 2.2.0_alpha129 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3-vanilla, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.0-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.0-sabayon-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 28 Sep 2012 21:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::sabayon-distro

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5::sabayon-distro

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3::sabayon-distro

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2::sabayon-distro

Repositories: gentoo sabayon zugaina flora multilib pcsx2

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d /etc/entropy /etc/init.d /usr/share/config /usr/share/config/kdm /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/skel /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh"

MAKEOPTS="-j16 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sabayon /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/flora /var/lib/layman/multilib /var/lib/layman/pcsx2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aiglx aim alsa amd64 artswrappersuid audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cjk cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi emboss encode exif fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic-db fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap inotify ipod ipv6 irc irda jabber jack jfs joystick jpeg kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos lame lcd lcms ldap libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mail matroska mjpeg mmx mng modules mozdevelop mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline reiserfs rss scanner sdl session slp speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis wifi wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xfs xine xinerama xml xpm xprint xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev void" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer pdfimport wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial pctv" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm cris i386 m68k microblaze mips mips64 mips64el mipsel ppc ppc64 ppcemb sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="alpha arm armeb cris i386 m68k microblaze mips mipsel ppc ppc64 ppc64abi32 sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc32plus sparc64 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Gracias de antemano

----------

## quilosaq

Da mas información: *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`, 
> 
> * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`. 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

de que overlay sale el ebuild?

----------

## gringo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> de que overlay sale el ebuild?

 

del overlay sabayon seguramente, no me extrañaría que no funcionase ...

saluetes

----------

## Predatux

En efecto, es de ese repositorio... es que suele dar problemas?

Os dejo los datos que habéis pedido:

emerge -pqv =games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12

[ebuild  N    ] games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12  USE="joystick nls -debug -doc -gnome"

Build.log completo:

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: sabayon

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: mziab@o2.pl

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc joystick kernel_linux multilib nls userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   ccache preserve-libs sandbox splitdebug

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gmameui-0.2.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gmameui-datadir.patch ...

[A[229C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12 ...

 * econf: updating gmameui-0.2.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gmameui-0.2.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr/games --libdir=/usr/games/lib64 --datadir=/usr/share/games --sysconfdir=/etc/games --localstatedir=/var/games --disable-debug --disable-doc --enable-joystick --disable-libgnome --enable-nls

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.12.0... yes (version 2.24.10)

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.13.4... yes (version 2.24.10)

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for VTE... yes

checking for GLADE2... yes

checking whether libgnome support should be included... no

checking for library containing archive_read_new... -larchive

checking for gmameui... no

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer... yes

checking whether integer division by zero raises SIGFPE... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unsigned long long... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking whether the inttypes.h PRIxNN macros are broken... no

checking for ld used by GCC... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld

checking if the linker (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking argz.h usability... yes

checking argz.h presence... yes

checking for argz.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking nl_types.h usability... yes

checking nl_types.h presence... yes

checking for nl_types.h... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking stddef.h usability... yes

checking stddef.h presence... yes

checking for stddef.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for feof_unlocked... yes

checking for fgets_unlocked... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for getegid... yes

checking for geteuid... yes

checking for getgid... yes

checking for getuid... yes

checking for mempcpy... yes

checking for munmap... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for stpcpy... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for tsearch... yes

checking for __argz_count... yes

checking for __argz_stringify... yes

checking for __argz_next... yes

checking for __fsetlocking... yes

checking for iconv... yes

checking for iconv declaration... install-shextern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);

checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking for bison... bison

checking version of bison... 2.5, ok

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking whether included gettext is requested... no

checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes

checking whether to use NLS... yes

checking where the gettext function comes from... libc

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... (cached) /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.4

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking whether documentation should be built... no

checking gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2... no

checking linux/joystick.h usability... yes

checking linux/joystick.h presence... yes

checking for linux/joystick.h... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating intl/Makefile

config.status: WARNING:  'intl/Makefile.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating help/Makefile

config.status: creating gmameui.spec

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

gmameui 0.2.12

Print debugging messages...... : no

Generate documentation........ : no

Joystick support.............. : yes

GMAMEUI will be installed in /usr/games/bin.

configure complete, now type 'make'

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12 ...

make -j16 -s 

Making all in src

In file included from common.c:27:0:

common.h:26:0: aviso: se redefinió "_POSIX_C_SOURCE" [activado por defecto]

/usr/include/features.h:215:0: nota: esta es la ubicación de la definición previa

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘mame_gamelist_view_constructor’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:152:20: aviso: se define la variable ‘gamelist_view’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘mame_gamelist_view_select_random_game’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:512:5: aviso: conversión a puntero desde un entero de tamaño diferente [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘set_status_bar_game_count’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:622:2: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘gtk_statusbar_pop’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkstatusbar.h:100:12: nota: se esperaba ‘struct GtkStatusbar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘struct GMAMEUIStatusbar *’

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:623:2: aviso: se pasa el argumento 1 de ‘gtk_statusbar_push’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkstatusbar.h:97:12: nota: se esperaba ‘struct GtkStatusbar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘struct GMAMEUIStatusbar *’

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘foreach_find_random_rom_in_store’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:741:15: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘on_prefs_theprefix_toggled’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1046:5: aviso: conversión a puntero desde un entero de tamaño diferente [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘filter_func’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1188:2: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘strcasestr’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1188:2: aviso: declaración externa anidada de ‘strcasestr’ [-Wnested-externs]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1188:37: aviso: comparación entre puntero y entero [activado por defecto]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘foreach_update_filter’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1326:19: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘mame_gamelist_view_update_filter’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1364:5: aviso: conversión a puntero desde un entero de tamaño diferente [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En la función ‘on_romset_audited’:

gmameui-gamelist-view.c:1411:2: aviso: el paso del argumento 2 de ‘get_rom_from_gamelist_by_name’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

game_list.h:71:15: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui-gamelist-view.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

In file included from gmameui.c:35:0:

/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."

gmameui-sidebar.c: En la función ‘set_game_info’:gmameui-audit-dlg.c: En la función ‘mame_audit_dialog_constructor’:

gmameui-sidebar.c:297:2: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘mame_rom_entry_is_clone’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

rom_entry.h:207:10: nota: se esperaba ‘struct MameRomEntry *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const struct MameRomEntry *’

gmameui-sidebar.c:298:3: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘mame_rom_entry_get_parent_romname’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

rom_entry.h:213:15: nota: se esperaba ‘struct MameRomEntry *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const struct MameRomEntry *’

gmameui-sidebar.c:300:3: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘mame_rom_entry_get_romname’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

rom_entry.h:212:15: nota: se esperaba ‘struct MameRomEntry *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const struct MameRomEntry *’gmameui.c: En la función ‘gmameui_init’:

gmameui-sidebar.c: En la función ‘get_pixbuf’:

gmameui.c:201:3: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘mame_exec_new_from_path’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

mame-exec.h:82:11: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui.c: En la función ‘game_filtered’:

gmameui.c:291:12: aviso: comparación entre ‘Columns_type’ y ‘enum <anónimo>’ [-Wenum-compare]

gmameui.c:310:5: aviso: ‘g_strcasecmp’ es obsoleto (declarado en /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gstrfuncs.h:172) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

gmameui.c:311:7: aviso: ‘g_strcasecmp’ es obsoleto (declarado en /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gstrfuncs.h:172) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

gmameui-audit-dlg.c:119:19: aviso: se define la variable ‘dialog’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

gmameui.c:367:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘14’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:345:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘17’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]gmameui-sidebar.c:416:11: aviso: el paso del argumento 2 de ‘read_pixbuf_from_zip_file’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

gmameui-zip-utils.h:28:1: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui-sidebar.c:419:12: aviso: el paso del argumento 2 de ‘read_pixbuf_from_zip_file’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

gmameui-zip-utils.h:28:1: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui.c:352:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘18’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:357:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘19’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:362:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘20’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:318:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘21’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:340:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘22’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:335:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘33’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:381:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘35’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui-audit-dlg.c: En la función ‘on_romset_audited’:

gmameui-audit-dlg.c:438:3: aviso: el paso del argumento 2 de ‘get_rom_from_gamelist_by_name’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

game_list.h:71:15: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui.c: En la función ‘launch_emulation’:mameio.c: En la función ‘XMLStartHandler’:

gmameui.c:606:3: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

gmameui.c:608:10: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

mameio.c:326:6: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘get_control_type’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

rom_entry.h:244:13: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const XML_Char *’

gmameui.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui-sidebar.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui-sidebar.c:463:1: aviso: se define ‘change_screenshot’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-function]gmameui-audit-dlg.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gui.c: En la función ‘init_gui’:

gui.c:60:15: aviso: se define la variable ‘tooltips’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

mameio.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gui.c: En la función ‘gmameui_icons_init’:io.c: En la función ‘load_games_ini’:

gui.c:561:16: aviso: se define la variable ‘theme’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

interface.c: En la función ‘create_MainWindow’:

io.c:94:9: aviso: se define la variable ‘romlist’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

make[3]: *** [gmameui.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

interface.c:370:19: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

interface.c:410:22: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

interface.c:411:23: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

interface.c:417:24: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

interface.c:461:24: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

gui.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

directories.c: En la función ‘mame_directories_dialog_constructor’:

directories.c:100:25: aviso: se define la variable ‘dialog’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

interface.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

io.c: En el nivel principal:callbacks.c: En la función ‘update_favourites_list’:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

callbacks.c:94:15: aviso: variable ‘type’ sin usar [-Wunused-variable]

callbacks.c: En la función ‘on_preferences_activate’:

callbacks.c:228:15: aviso: asignación desde un tipo de puntero incompatible [activado por defecto]

callbacks.c:227:22: aviso: se define la variable ‘prefs_dialog’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

callbacks.c: En la función ‘on_help_activate’:

callbacks.c:274:10: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

rom_entry.c: En la función ‘mame_rom_entry_set_name’:

rom_entry.c:625:2: aviso: ‘g_strncasecmp’ es obsoleto (declarado en /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gstrfuncs.h:175) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

callbacks.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gui.c: En la función ‘on_executable_selected’:

gui.c:138:5: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘response’ sin inicializar en esta función [-Wuninitialized]

gui.c:106:7: nota: ‘response’ se declaró aquí

directories.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.c: En la función ‘mame_rom_entry_get_clones’:common.c: En la función ‘gmameui_message’:

common.c:47:7: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

common.c: En la función ‘gmameui_dialog_create’:

common.c:75:7: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

rom_entry.c:1150:1: aviso: el control alcanza el final de una función que no es void [-Wreturn-type]

gmameui-audit-dlg.c: En la función ‘on_romset_audited’:

gmameui-audit-dlg.c:465:43: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘title’ sin inicializar en esta función [-Wuninitialized]

game_list.c: En la función ‘gamelist_check’:

game_list.c:722:45: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

game_list.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

mameio.c: En la función ‘gamelist_parse’:

mameio.c:1021:11: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘ret’ sin inicializar en esta función [-Wuninitialized]

game_list.c: En la función ‘get_rom_from_gamelist_by_name’:

game_list.c:741:16: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘tmprom’ sin inicializar en esta función [-Wuninitialized]

gmameui-statusbar.c:34:1: aviso: no hay un prototipo previo para ‘gmameui_statusbar_get_type’ [-Wmissing-prototypes]

gmameui-statusbar.c: En la función ‘gmameui_statusbar_constructor’:

gmameui-statusbar.c:52:20: aviso: se define la variable ‘sb’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

gmameui-statusbar.c: En la función ‘gmameui_statusbar_class_init’:

gmameui-statusbar.c:68:21: aviso: variable ‘gtkstatusbar_class’ sin usar [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui-statusbar.c:67:18: aviso: variable ‘gtkobject_class’ sin usar [-Wunused-variable]

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   died running emake, base_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2346:  Called games_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1336:  Called base_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  389:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12'`.

 [31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sabayon': '/var/lib/layman/sabayon/'

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/gmameui-0.2.12/work/gmameui-0.2.12'

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  es que suele dar problemas? 

 

sabayon es el overlay de la distro del mismo nombre y mezclar los ebuilds de esa distro con los de gentoo suele dar problemas.

el primer error debe ser :

```
In file included from gmameui.c:35:0:

/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly." 
```

que no tengo ni idea de lo que quiere decir excactamente, parece un problema de cabeceras.

De cualquier manera, no me sorprende que no funcione, si vas a la web de este software verás que la versión que estás intentando instalar data del 25.09.2009 y no ha habido mas actualizaciones posteriores ( léase, el software ya no se desarolla).

Así que yo de ti buscaba otro software que haga lo msimo, prueba con alguno de estos :

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=mame

saluetes

----------

## Predatux

La verdad es que muy actualizado no está, pero sinceramente es el mejor front que he visto para el mame. Lo estoy utilizando en otras distribuciones y va de fábula.

Gxmame, Kxmame ya las he probado, y la verdad es que no le hacen sombra.

De todos modos, gracias por la ayuda.

Un saludo

----------

## Predatux

Una última cosa, he extraído el ejecutable del archivo *.deb

Al ejecutarlo, el programa parece funcionar correctamente, pero se cierra al intentar construir el listado de juegos.

Lo he ejecutado en terminal y me da un error de pixmap.

Si a alguien le interesa el mundillo del mame y lo necesita, no tiene más que pedirlo.

La verdad es que me gustaría hacerlo funcionar.

./mamepgui 

QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_trayIconActivated(QSystemTrayIcon::ActivationReason)

QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap

QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap

QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap

Violación de segmento

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_trayIconActivated(QSystemTrayIcon::ActivationReason)
> 
> QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
> 
> QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
> ...

 

Supongo que las qtlibs están actualizadas en tu sistema pues parece que el emulador hace uso de ellas, por otra parte es normal que si el ejecutable hace una llamada a una funcion cuyo fin es tratar un pixmap y el pixmap no existe te arroje un error.

Si tienes una debian para ver los directorios que usa la instalación y haces las copias a tapon es posible que funcione pero no deja de ser una chapuza complicada y posiblemente poco util.

----------

## Predatux

Ya he probado a copiar los archivos, pero el resultado es el mismo.

La estructura del *.deb es la siguiente:

http://imageshack.us/a/img87/9691/mame.png

He copiado el ejecutable a /usr/games/bin, aunque en ubuntu es /usr/games (imagino que dará igual).

y

los pixmaps a /usr/share/pixmaps.

De todos modos, hay algo que no me queda claro. No se supone que los pixmaps son imágenes? Entiendo que el problema es que el ejecutable intenta abrir o manipular los pixmaps que trae, y por el motivo que sea da el error, porque imagino que no será algo de lo que carece mi sistema. Entonces, no hay forma de modificar el ejecutable para arreglar lo que falle, o bien deshabilitar la parte de código de los pixmaps dentro del ejecutable?

He subido el archivo *.deb a mediafire por si alguien quiere investigar.

http://www.mediafire.com/?d0btm3fp94qxk4u

Saludos

----------

## Predatux

He estado buscando las fuentes para compilarlo a mano, se pueden encontrar aquí:

http://gmameui.sourceforge.net/

./configure me dice que todo está correcto.

luego con make comienzan los dolores de cabeza...  :Wink: 

make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12'

Making all in src

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

make  all-am

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -g -Wall -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -pthread -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -pthread -I/usr/include/vte-0.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -DORBIT2=1 -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0   -I../include -DDATADIR=\""/usr/local/share"\" -DGLADEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/gmameui/glade/\" -DGMAMEUI_UI_DIR=\"/usr/local/share/gmameui/ui/\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/local/share/locale"\"   -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -std=gnu89 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -MT gmameui.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gmameui.Tpo -c -o gmameui.o gmameui.c

In file included from gmameui.c:35:0:

/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."

gmameui.c: En la función ‘gmameui_init’:

gmameui.c:201:3: aviso: el paso del argumento 1 de ‘mame_exec_new_from_path’ descarta el calificador ‘const’ del tipo del destino del puntero [activado por defecto]

mame-exec.h:82:11: nota: se esperaba ‘gchar *’ pero el argumento es de tipo ‘const gchar *’

gmameui.c: En la función ‘game_filtered’:

gmameui.c:291:12: aviso: comparación entre ‘Columns_type’ y ‘enum <anónimo>’ [-Wenum-compare]

gmameui.c:310:5: aviso: ‘g_strcasecmp’ es obsoleto (declarado en /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gstrfuncs.h:172) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

gmameui.c:311:7: aviso: ‘g_strcasecmp’ es obsoleto (declarado en /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gstrfuncs.h:172) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

gmameui.c:367:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘14’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:345:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘17’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:352:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘18’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:357:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘19’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:362:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘20’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:318:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘21’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:340:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘22’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:335:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘33’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c:381:4: aviso: el valor de case ‘35’ no es un tipo enumerado ‘Columns_type’ [-Wswitch]

gmameui.c: En la función ‘launch_emulation’:

gmameui.c:606:3: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

gmameui.c:608:10: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato [-Wformat-security]

gmameui.c: En el nivel principal:

rom_entry.h:84:21: aviso: se define ‘driver_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:91:21: aviso: se define ‘control_type_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

rom_entry.h:97:15: aviso: se define ‘rom_status_string_value’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

gmameui.h:97:1: aviso: se define ‘screenshot_labels’ pero no se usa [-Wunused-variable]

make[3]: *** [gmameui.o] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Que significa el error "se sale del directorio"? Me lo he encontrado muchas veces al compilar programas.

Alguien me hecha una mano?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Que significa el error "se sale del directorio"? Me lo he encontrado muchas veces al compilar programas

 

No es ningún error. Es la información que da make cuando se encuentra un error y no puede seguir. El directorio que nombra es donde estaba el Makefile que estaba procesando cuando encontró el error. El error lo tienes mas mas arriba:

 *Quote:*   

> In file included from gmameui.c:35:0: 
> 
> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly." 

 

Para intentar arreglarlo, edita gmameui.c que estará en src y en la linea 35 sustituye el 

```
#include <glib/gutils.h>
```

 por 

```
#include <glib.h>
```

Luego make y a ver que pasa.

----------

## Predatux

Dejo la salida:

mv -f .deps/gmameui-marshaller.Tpo .deps/gmameui-marshaller.Po

gcc  -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -std=gnu89 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe   -o gmameui common.o gmameui.o interface.o callbacks.o io.o game_list.o rom_entry.o mameio.o gui.o gmameui-gamelist-view.o gmameui-sidebar.o progression_window.o directories.o about.o audit.o gmameui-audit-dlg.o gmameui-statusbar.o gmameui-rominfo-dlg.o gmameui-search-entry.o options_string.o gtkjoy.o gui_prefs.o gui_prefs_dialog.o gmameui-zip-utils.o keyboard.o xmame_options.o mame-exec.o mame-exec-list.o mame_options.o mame_options_dialog.o mame_options_legacy.o mame_options_legacy_dialog.o cell-renderer-captioned-image.o filters_list.o filter.o gossip-cell-renderer-expander.o gmameui-marshaller.o -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lglade-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lxml2 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lvte -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lX11   -pthread -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lbonobo-2 -lbonobo-activation -lgmodule-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -larchive   -larchive -lexpat 

gmameui-zip-utils.o: In function `read_pixbuf_from_zip_file':

/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src/gmameui-zip-utils.c:94: undefined reference to `archive_read_data_into_buffer'

collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

make[3]: *** [gmameui] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Ésta es la parte de código involucrada en el problema del archivo:

	while (archive_read_next_header (zipfile, &zipentry) == ARCHIVE_OK) {

		gint filesize;  /* Uncompressed size of the file */

		filesize = archive_entry_size (zipentry);

		if (g_ascii_strncasecmp ((gchar *) archive_entry_pathname (zipentry),

								 romname,

								 strlen (romname)) == 0) {

			GMAMEUI_DEBUG ("Found entry in zip file for ROM %s", romname);

			buffer_data = (gchar *) g_malloc0 (filesize);

			/* Read the zipped pixbuf into memory */

			archive_read_data_into_buffer (zipfile, buffer_data, filesize);

			pixbuf = load_pixbuf_data (buffer_data, filesize);

			g_free (buffer_data);

			break;  /* Found it - no need to continue processing */

		}

	}

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@debian:~/gmame/gmameui-0.2.12/src$ ./gmameui
> 
> (gmameui:17660): Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon from file '/usr/local/share/gmameui/gmameui.png':
> 
> 

  He compilado el paquete en debian para echarle un ojo, lo ha hecho sin problemas, como no he querido instalarlo pues es un paquete que de momento no me interesa desde el directorio donde lo he compilado he intentado correr el ejecutable y como ves la salida nos indica que se instala en /usr/local/share/gmame supongo que los binarios irán en /usr/local/bin/gmame y asi todos.

 *Predatux wrote:*   

> He copiado el ejecutable a /usr/games/bin, aunque en ubuntu es /usr/games (imagino que dará igual).
> 
> y
> 
> los pixmaps a /usr/share/pixmaps. 

 

como ves si copias en /usr/share no va a encontrar los pixmaps.

En el archivo configure tendrás los valores de $(sharedir) $(bindir) y asi.. $(bindir) puedeser $(BINDIR) o de otra forma, de todas maneras suele ilustrar mucho leer ese tipo de archivos.

 *en archivo configure wrote:*   

> # Initializations.
> 
> #
> 
> ac_default_prefix=/usr/local
> ...

 

----------

## Predatux

No se si te he entendido bien, pero he copiado el ejecutable a /usr/local/bin/gmameui/

y 

mamepgui.png - mamepgui.xpm a /usr/local/share/gmameui/

cogido de los archivos extraídos del deb y el resultado es el mismo.

Me parece que la mejor opción será intentar compilarlo en el sistema, aparte de que será una opción más limpia.

----------

## Predatux

He encontrado una página donde explican a todo detalle el procedimiento de instalación

http://manualinux.heliohost.org/mame.html

He seguido los pasos y tampoco hay forma. Pero mira por donde, en la página hablan de un nuevo frontend para el mame que no conocía, llamado QMC2. Según dicen es muy estable y funciona incluso mejor. He mirado y se encuentra disponible en los repositorios. Ha instalado sin problemas y tiene bastante buena pinta...

En principio me planto con este, aunque me he quedado con la espina del gmameui...

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> gmameui-zip-utils.o: In function `read_pixbuf_from_zip_file': 
> 
> /home/predatux/gmameui-0.2.12/src/gmameui-zip-utils.c:94: undefined reference to `archive_read_data_into_buffer' 
> 
> collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1 
> ...

 

Si quieres seguir desde este punto tienes que corregir el código para que funcione con libarchive actual:

```
sed -i 's/archive_read_data_into_buffer/archive_read_data/' src/gmameui-zip-utils.c
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Muy bueno

 *quilosac wrote:*   

> sed -i 's/archive_read_data_into_buffer/archive_read_data/' src/gmameui-zip-utils.c
> 
> 

 

 *en archivo /usr/include/archive.h wrote:*   

> /* Read data from the body of an entry.  Similar to read(2). */
> 
> __LA_DECL __LA_SSIZE_T           archive_read_data(struct archive *,                                   void *, size_t);
> 
> 

 

Compila sin problemas ahora falta saber si es un error o una forma que tiene el autor de asegurarse de que su código es leido.

Editado:

Perdonad es que cambié archive.h por file.h y me he dado cuenta al revisar si la declaración en debian -->archive.h era igual que en gentoo -->archive.h, ahora me surge otra duda que tendré que ver de nuevo pues creo recordar que ese codigo me compilo bien en debian con la declaracion "archive_read_data_into_buffer".

----------

## quilosaq

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ...ese codigo me compilo bien en debian...

 

Aquí tienes la historia de archive.h:

http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/pkg-libarchive.git;a=history;f=libarchive/archive.h;h=d5316ca93065d8ebf6e63ba019a54bf810fe9d8c;hb=9c749c65bcf15c6b4d5efce8c282ca7d8e88afd7

Podrás comprobar que en la versión 3.0.1b está declarada la función archive_read_data_into_buffer:

http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/pkg-libarchive.git;a=blob;f=libarchive/archive.h;hb=e8ac15903c79607ea07bd7933dc80c657006bcb6

Mientras que en la versión siguiente (3.0.2) ya no existe, aunque sigue el comentario sobre ella:

http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/pkg-libarchive.git;a=blob;f=libarchive/archive.h;hb=4d0d499c26a47048cd1f71815e2f3cc7f01cab5b

Si lo has probado en una debian stable tendrás la versión 2.8.4 en la que si está definida la función:

http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libarchive

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # mount /dev/hda5 montar
> 
> mimaquina esteban # pwd
> 
> /home/esteban
> ...

 

No he repasado todos los enlaces que me pones (muy concienzudo ese trabajo) pues cuando lo estaba haciendo pensé que la mejor manera de saberlo era hacer un diff contra los dos archivos y como ves efectivamente en uno de ellos esta declarado y en el otro no.

Gracias.

----------

## JotaCE

Para un frontend de mame yo habria usado advancemenu.... no se si aun esta en portage!

----------

